# t5no in t5ho fixture?



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

can you use t5no bulbs in a t5ho fixture? I am thinking about going lower tech with one of my tanks and wondering if I can just change bulbs.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

No, it will either not light up or blow up

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Pins aren't the same?

If you can, raise the light. That will give you the effect you're looking for.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

There was a common practice of "over driving" flourescents by using a more powerful ballast. This would make the tube brighter but shorten it's life. With electronic ballasts, many have a sensing function which allows them to throttle back. That is why you can get ballasts that can run 3 or 4 tubes, by design.


----------

